# So, you found a Black Widow, huh?



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

_*It's not a Black Widow.*_

The chances are extremely low of you finding an actual Black Widow or Redback (_Latrodectus spp_. spiders). Britain has recently been invaded by _Steatoda spp._, the False Widows and are now as far inland as the Midlands and South Wales.

I have a reputation on here for getting really annoyed at the "*OMG IS THIS A BLACK WIDOW AM I GOING TO DIE?!?!?!*" posts. I have nothing against, "What is this?" but the "*OMG WTF IS THIS!?!?!*" is both annoying and rather stupidly ignorant.

So, let's set the record straight.

THIS is a Latrodectus spp., an actual Widow.










Note the *vibrant* red stripe. This is_ Latrodectus mactans_, the Australian Redback. Consider that the bananas you found your spider in are not from Australia, but regardless, the important point is how vivid the red stripe is.










One of the key differences between _Latrodectus spp_. and _Steatoda spp_. is this hourglass. It's the common marker for Black Widows. As an aside, it always amuses me when I see people with tattoos of these spiders, a black abdomen with a red hourglass. Why? Because the hourglass is on the _bottom_. If the spider was resting on a solid object, you'd not see it.

These spiders still aren't worth fearing. They very rarely bite. The spider understands that you are thousands upon thousands of times larger than it, and will vastly prefer to run. They will only bite if there is nothing else to do. Simply put, it won't bite you unless you're about to squash it.

Regardless, these are true widows, and should be avoided - not feared, incinerated or "OMG I'M GOING TO DIE" over (as if the spider is about to charge at you) - just avoided.

Now, you've "found a black widow" or a similar spider. Before hitting the keyboard, adrenaline pounding and caps lock key hammered down, sit back, relax and have a cup of nice soothing information.










Note the lack of vibrant red markings. You can't see the underside, but I assure you, it lacks the hourglass. 

This picture (above) is _Steatoda bipunctata_. It is harmless.










"OMG A WIDOW!" right? Wrong. It may have the right body shape, create similar webs, but it lacks the markings and it's the wrong colour. Sometimes this species does appear black, but never as vibrantly black as a _Latrodectus spp_., and, as above, it lacks the ventral hourglass.

This picture (above) is a _Steatoda grossa_. It is harmless.










"_OMG THAT IS DEFINITELY A WIDOW! IT IS BLACK AND HAS VIVID RED MARKS!!!_" Whoa there Capslock Cowboy, my cat is white with black spots, but he sure as hell aint a snow leopard. This isn't a widow, it's distinguishable by the red crescent at the front.

This picture (above) is of a _Steatoda paykulliana_. It is harmless.


The running theme I'm sure you're beginning to notice is that _Steatoda_ species are really common around the UK at the moment, but are utterly harmless. By contrast, the ones with the dangerous bite are excruciatingly rare in this country (if you find one, I'd urge you to go spend all your wages on lottery tickets, and put the same numbers on them all), but even then, they don't bite without _very_ good provocation.

Even if the spider _were_ a true widow (which hopefully by now, you are assured it _isn't_) you should have nothing to fear from them. Consider how many people across the world live with literally hundreds of _Latrodectus spp_. within 10m of them. Now consider how many get bitten. It's incredibly rare - and for one good reason: _If you are not in direct contact with the spider, it can't bite you._

Please, use some sense here, and stop sensationalizing. These False Widows are beautiful spiders and are a benefit to the house and home for pest control. In fact, there's an old saying:

_"If you want to live and thrive, let the spider run alive"_


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Reckon this could be stickied to attempt to stymie the tide of sensationalization?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice topic 

I think it could become a tribute to the beautiful _Steatoda_ genus  perhaps people might add their pictures here to compile a good reference of how many different variables you might see 

We have trillions of these everywhere in Jersey.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I live in South Wales and never see any. LOL.

Good thread, might not have an effect of the hyped people slapping the keyboard with questions, before reading a thread.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a few of the ones above living in my house, (saedcantas piccy) I just leave them be, i'm hoping they might help control all the escapee crickets.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> Nice topic
> 
> I think it could become a tribute to the beautiful _Steatoda_ genus  perhaps people might add their pictures here to compile a good reference of how many different variables you might see
> 
> ...


Aye, brilliant idea! ie a "This is not a Black Widow" thread! xD



Josh-sama said:


> I live in South Wales and never see any. LOL.
> 
> Good thread, might not have an effect of the hyped people slapping the keyboard with questions, before reading a thread.


Actually, I'm more hoping people will read it, then when it comes to the situation, they won't be so slap-happy.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Great thread, Sticky :2thumb:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*totally wicked!*

i firstly must say that this is a great thread and i think alot of people will find this informative:2thumb:

secondly i must say:

*STICKY!*


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

: victory: 













> "_OMG THAT IS DEFINITELY A WIDOW! IT IS BLACK AND HAS VIVID RED MARKS!!!_" Whoa there* Capslock Cowboy*


:rotfl:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Well there are some widows in the hobby which can always escape, so you never know.

Latrodectus bishopi
Latrodectus geometricus
Latrodectus hasselti
Latrodectus hasselti
Latrodectus hesperus
Latrodectus mactans mactans
Latrodectus mactans mactans
Latrodectus menavodi
Latrodectus pallidus

All these are freely available online and might end up escaping ... but I agree - the chance is very slim ..


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Very helpful.


----------

